# the petco dollar per gallon sale!!!



## CarpCharacin (Dec 25, 2014)

OK so the petco dollar per gallon sale is on. I got a 40 gallon breeder and i plan to put my ranchus in it. My ranchus are currently in a 20 gallon tank.


----------



## AquariumsForLife (Jun 13, 2016)

Anyone know when the next dollar per gallon sale is up? I always love these sales


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

mine is going on right now. it started on the 17 through the 7th. or the 14 through the 4th. i would go check your petco today. i got a 55 gallon on the first day of the sale


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

It's going on now through August 6th, according to Petco's Dollar-a-Gallon Aquarium Fish Tank Sale Starts Sunday 6-26 - Slickdeals.net

Also, PetSmart is selling a 75 Gallon Marineland with stand, glass lid, and LED light for $300: 75-Gallon Marineland Aquarium Majesty Ensemble - Slickdeals.net

I shared this on Facebook, figured you all might be interested as well


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Going on again. My petco is including the 75 gallon in the sale. Gotta get it for oscar.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

I wish I had room for it. I have no more room for tanks


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

lol, and yet you are waiting for room for 2 55 gallon tanks. As it says in your sig.


----------

